# String comparison 8125 vs 8190



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

8190 is a solid string material. I've been using it for the last year or so on my compound (Contender Elite) and haven't had any problems. Doesn't get affected by weather change or anything. It's great. And it seams to hold up better than 452x. That being said, not sure how a recruve would like it, but I can't imagine there being any problem.


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

There is some info in this thread; http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1884251


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

both materials are SK dyneema, 8125 is a larger strand vs 8190, 8125 is sk78 and 8190 is sk90, these dyneemas start out on those multi million dollar competetive sailing rigs that you see on tv, they develop the smallest, lightest, strongest ropes and thats where alot of the technolgy is tested. both have gore in them (8125g) and you can get 8125 regular without gore, but its to help reduce fuzzing, and i think in a solid heads up test with all equal they will be very comparable.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the info and feedback?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i've used both 8125g and 8190. If you're not an equipment junky, there's not really a difference. If you have a chance to make a string, go ahead and try it. But i wouldn't suggest buying a whole new spool or anything if you have a spool of 8125 that's unused. 

The biggest difference is that for a small groove and 0.014" serving, i went from 16 strands of 8125g to 22 strands of 8190. So the string is a little more stable. And it has a slightly smoother feel because of the extra strands. But my scores did not increase by much at all and it was mostly a mental upgrade. (for reference, i shoot about 1200 FITA)


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

dwagoner said:


> both materials are SK dyneema, 8125 is a larger strand vs 8190, 8125 is sk78 and 8190 is sk90, these dyneemas start out on those multi million dollar competetive sailing rigs that you see on tv, they develop the smallest, lightest, strongest ropes and thats where alot of the technolgy is tested. both have gore in them (8125g) and you can get 8125 regular without gore, but its to help reduce fuzzing, and i think in a solid heads up test with all equal they will be very comparable.


Dyneema is also used for climbing ropes where stretch is essential to cushion falls. I will have to check to see if Vectran is added to static ropes (spelunking) that are designed not to stretch. I am not sure what the real proving ground is. Usually, it is military or space, where there are a lot of research dollars available (e.g. graphite epoxy composites known in archery as "carbon").


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Graphite composites are not used in archery. There are no current archery products using more than 56 million modulus material.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

gt,

Assuming you're correct, you should contact wiki, as they've got inaccurate information online ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-fiber-reinforced_polymer

excerpt:
Carbon-fiber-reinforced polymer or carbon-fiber-reinforced plastic (CFRP or CRP or often simply carbon fiber), is an extremely strong and light fiber-reinforced polymer which contains carbon fibers. The polymer is most often epoxy, but other polymers, such as polyester, vinyl ester or nylon, are sometimes used. The composite may contain other fibers, such as Kevlar, aluminium, or glass fibers, as well as carbon fiber. The strongest and most expensive of these additives, carbon nanotubes, are contained in some primarily polymer baseball bats, car parts and even golf clubs[1] where economically viable.

Although carbon fiber can be relatively expensive, it has many applications in aerospace and automotive fields, such as Formula One. The compound is also used in sailboats, modern bicycles, and motorcycles, where its high strength-to-weight ratio and very good rigidity is of importance. Improved manufacturing techniques are reducing the costs and time to manufacture, making it increasingly common in small consumer goods as well, such as certain ThinkPads since the 600 series, tripods, fishing rods, hockey sticks, paintball equipment, *archery equipment*, tent poles, racquet frames, stringed instrument bodies, drum shells, golf clubs, helmets used as a paragliding accessory and pool/billiards/snooker cues.

The material is also referred to as graphite-reinforced polymer or graphite fiber-reinforced polymer (GFRP is less common, as it clashes with glass-(fiber)-reinforced polymer). In product advertisements, it is sometimes referred to simply as graphite fiber for short.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Wikipedia is hardly an authority on such matters.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

gt,

_"Wikipedia is hardly an authority on such matters."_
Hence my suggestion that you could help them out.

Maybe Hank got the idea from Easton's patent #4819608, which speaks of composite bow limbs being reinforced with graphite fibers? 


http://www.google.com/patents/US4819608?printsec=description#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

